# Coding an ankle oats procedure



## dianespining (Jan 14, 2009)

Need help on coding an ankle oats procedure. If it's done artroscopically or done open.  We are debating using 29999 for the scope plus coding for the harvesting of the graft, and 28446 if it's done open.  Some are suggesting we use 29892.


----------



## mbort (Jan 14, 2009)

dianespining said:


> Need help on coding an ankle oats procedure. If it's done artroscopically or done open.  We are debating using 29999 for the scope plus coding for the harvesting of the graft, and 28446 if it's done open.  Some are suggesting we use 29892.




I would lean towards the unlisted if its done through the scope.  I dont think the 29882 is appropriate for a true oats.


----------



## kibbit99 (May 27, 2009)

According to the Coding Companion for Ortho, it states to use 29866 for OATS procedure with harvesting autograft and use 29867 for allograft.


----------



## Bella Cullen (May 27, 2009)

For OATS procedure it does say 29866 or 29867, but those codes are for the knee not the ankle so I don't think that will work. If this is done arthroscopically I would use unlisted 29999 with the fee from 29866 or 29867. For open unlisted 27899.


----------



## kibbit99 (May 27, 2009)

*Oops*

I overlooked the Ankle.  I was coding a knee OATs patient and answering the questions.  Sorry.  Thank you for the catch Rock!


----------

